# New Bali Fish, Anemones and inverts shipment arrived.



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

White spine tang, Picasso Grd A and Platinum Clownfish, CB True Percula, lots of Blue Tangs,
.................etc. Shipment Sample pics, Click here

please check our Weekend Specials, Click here

Complete shipment list

GREEN CORN ANEMONE (M)
ENTACMAEA QUARDICOLOR

GREEN L.T. ANEMONE (M)
RADIANTHUS SPECIES

SAND TUBE WORM (BROWN)
SABELLA SPECIE

SARGASUM ANGLERFISH (M)
HISTRIO - HISTRIO

SIX BAR ANGELFISH
EUXIPHIPOPS SEXTRIATUS

BLUE FACE ANGELFISH (M)
EUXIPHIPOPS XANTHOMETOPON

EMPEROR ANGELFISH (S)
POMANCANTHUS IMPERATOR

MIDNIGHT ANGELFISH (S)
CENTROPYGE NOX

YELLOW ANTHIAS
PSEUDANTHIAS PLEUROTAENIA FEMALE

RED ANTHIAS
MIROLABRICHTHYS DISPAR

LONG FINNED BATFISH (M)
PLATAX PINNATUS

COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (M)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS

LONG HORN COWFISH (M)
LACTORIA CORNUTA

BANGGAI HIFIN CARDINALFISH
PTERAPOGON KAUDERNII

LONGSPINE CARDINAL FISH
APOGON LEPTACANTHUS

ANEMONE CRAB
NEOPETROLISTHES OHSHIMAI

BLUE LEG HERMIT CRAB (S)
CALSINUS SP

TRUE PERCULA NOT BLACK (TANK BREED) >4CM
AMPHIPRION PERCULA

PICASSO CLOWN A2-GRADE (TANK BREED)
AMPHIPRION PERCULA

PLATINUM CLOWNFISH (TANK BREED)
AMPHIPRION PERCULA

FALSE PERCULA CLOWN (M)
AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS

MAROON CLOWN (L)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS

BLACK BAR CHROMIS
CHROMIS RESTROFASCIATA

YELLOW TAIL DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA PARASEMA

YELLOW BELLY DAMSEL
POMACENTRUS COELESTIS

MULTISPINE DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA HEMICYANEA

ROLANDI DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA ROLLANDI

CHERRY DOTTYBACK
PSEUDOCHROMIS MCCULLOCHI

BLUE RIBBON EEL
RHIMNOMURAENA QUAESITA

WHITE RIBBON EEL
RHIMNOMURAENA QUAESITA

GRAMMISTES BLENNY
MEIACANTHUS GRAMMISTES

YELLOW CORAL GOBY
GOBIODON OKINAWAE

CHINESE ZEBRA GOBY
PTERELEOTRIS ZEBRA

TWO SPOT GOBY
SIGNIGOBIUS BIOCELLATUS

ORANGE PRAWN GOBY
AMBLYELEOTRIS RANDALLI

BANDED GOBY
AMBLIGOBIUS PHALAENA

RAINFORD'S GOBY
AMBLYGOBIUS RAINFORDI

ORANGE SPOTED SHRIMP GOBY
AMBLYELEOTRIS GUTTATA

BLACKFIN GUDGEON
PTERELEOTRIS EVIDES

MOUSTACHE JAWFISH
OPISTOGNATHUS LONCHURUS

SEA MOTH
EURYPEGASUS DRACONIS

SPOTED GRUNT (M)
PLECTORHINCHUS CHAETODONOIDES

PANTHER GROUPER (M)
CHROMILEPTIS ALTIVELIS

GOLDEN ORANGE GROUPER
CEPHALOPHOLIS ANALIS

ECLIPSE HOGFISH (M)
BODIANUS MESOTHORAX

SADDLEBACK HOGFISH
BODIANUS BILUNULATUS

FALCO HAWKFISH
CIRRHITICHTHYS FALCO

LONG NOSE HAWKFISH
OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS

FUMANCHU LIONFISH
DENDROCHIRUS BIOCELLATUS

ZEBRA LIONFISH
DENDROCHIRUS ZEBRA

BROWN STINGRAY
AMPHOTISTIUS KUHLII

COLLECTOR URCHIN
TRIPNEUSTES GRATILLA

LONG BLACK URCHIN
DIADEMA SAVIGNYI

SEA HARE ALGAE SLUG
DOLABELLA SP

MOMOCLE BREAN
SCOLOPSIS BILINEATA

BLACK SPOTED PUFFER
AROTHRON IMMAULACUS

CARPENTER'S FAIRY WRASSE (MALE)
PARACHILINUS CARPENTERI

CARPENTER'S FAIRY WRASSE (FEMALE)
PARACHILINUS CARPENTERI

White Spotted Cat sHARK
White Spotted Cat sHARK

BLACK TURBO SNAIL
TROCHUS MACULATUS

BANDED SHRIMP
STENOPUS HISPIDUS

PURPLE BANDED SHRIMP
STENOPUS TENUIRROSTRIS

BLUE STAR
LINCKIA LAVIGATA

BLUE TANG (M)
PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS

BLUE TANG (S)
PARACANTHURUS HEPATUS

BROWN SAILFIN TANG (L)
ZEBRASOMA SCOPAS

SAILFIN TANG (L)
ZEBRASOMA VELIFERUM

PALELIPPED SURGEONFISH (L)
ACANTHURUS LEUCOCHEILUS

BLUESTREAK CLEANER WRASSE
LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS

LEOPARD WRASSE
MACROPHARYNGODON ORNATUS

FILAMENTED FLASHER
PARACHEILINUS FILAMENTOSUS

LUBBOCK'S FAIRY WRASSE
CIRHILABRUS LUBOCKI

YELLOW FIN FAIRY WRASSE (MALE)
CIRRIHILABRUS FLAVIDORSALIS

EXQUISITE WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS EXQUISITUS

PINK MARGIN WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS RUBRIMARGINATUS

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.live.seaumarineonline.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089

-- 
Sea U Marine
B2-10 Apple Creek Blvd
Markham On
L3R 5Z1


----------

